# TBK Trading haul :o)



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

.....


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 21, 2009)

omg. i want to order from them. there so cheap. theres some online makeup brands that are rip offs that sell the same things for like $6 for 1 grams of their pigment


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

I KNOW!!!! I ordered from Aromaleigh before the holidays and I got sooo much ripped of.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 21, 2009)

nice! so lemme ask because i'm totally unfamiliar with them...is their stuff ready to be used? or do you have to mix it and do all types of other stuff to it in order to use it?


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 21, 2009)

ive ordered once from them and LOVE everything i got. ill be ordering again for sure.

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

@ MissResha : yes, absolutely ready to use
You just have to be carefull when you buy to watch if they are eye/lips/skin safe... it's written clearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ AmandDUR : It's my second time ordering, at first when I posted the pictures earlier, I was a little disapointed because I thought they sent me less than the first time, but when I started putting them in my jars I realized that when air enters the baggies, you have ''more''. I once again made 2 to 3 jars with some colors!






1,50$
For the same size and quality IMO than the MUFE stars powders!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW-never knew about them. Thanks. 

Is it a pain putting it in containers?


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_WOW-never knew about them. Thanks. 

Is it a pain putting it in containers?_

 
Cut a bottom corner off jsut a bit, and then it'll be easy to fill the jars.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow awesome haul!
They look very nomable!


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_WOW-never knew about them. Thanks. 

Is it a pain putting it in containers?_

 
Not really, just like Fataliya said, you cut a corner and you can put it in your jars easier. But it's a pain in the @@@ when the bag is almost empty, some powder stay all along the ''zip'' but you can manage to find a way to do it without glittering all your room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sofa is sooo cute right now


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Does TKB by chance sell the jars to put the colors in? I actually had a dream that I ordered the 100 kit, lol. My hubby was buggin' out, haha.


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Does TKB by chance sell the jars to put the colors in? I actually had a dream that I ordered the 100 kit, lol. My hubby was buggin' out, haha._

 





I don't know about that, but I think they do
You may wanna check on their site
I found mine at the dollar store!


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 22, 2009)

Waiting for my first order to arrive and yes, they do sell a ton of empty jars and really cheap too.  Really can't wait to see how the colours turn out


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, now I wanna see swatches! I'm "window shopping" right now and filling my cart up, lol.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice! Now you know you must show us swatches, right?


----------



## astronaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I KNOW!!!! I ordered from Aromaleigh before the holidays and I got sooo much ripped of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you find them to be the same quality as Aromaleigh? What I love about Aromaleigh is that they stick quite well and I don't have to use them dry like eye dusts from other companies like *cough*PURELUXE*cough*. I have one pigment from tkb, but it's a frosty white so I can't really tell lol.

edit/  I meant wet, not dry!


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Today they are shutting down the power, so, I'll have time to make swatches during day light. Gonna post them as soon as I can.

To be true, I was so mad after Aromaleigh that I didnt try them, I threw everything in a drawer and never opened it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the TBK Trading are sooooo beautifull, they stay long, don't change color...


----------



## Misty (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow! Those look awesome. I've never heard of them before.
I went to the website and I'm so giddy. There' so much to choose from. I don't know where to start! haha.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got almost $300 in pigment samples sitting in my cart, along with some jars.

Ugh.

Maybe I should just get some of the packs to start...like the POP, Sparkle, Hilite, planetary, etc??

Is it so wrong that I want all of them? No way will hubby let me order all this, lol.


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

300$$$$????????

Wooooo that's way too much


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_300$$$$????????

Wooooo that's way too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I've narrowed it down to just the kits, so I'm at like $56 now, lol.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking at their site the other day and decided to pass because I thought you had to buy a base and mix it.  It's good to know you can use them straight out the bag/jar.


----------



## Willa (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I've narrowed it down to just the kits, so I'm at like $56 now, lol._

 
Great, what colors?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I was looking at their site the other day and decided to pass because I thought you had to buy a base and mix it.  It's good to know you can use them straight out the bag/jar._

 
No no, you can use them like that on your skin directly
The only thing, you have to check if it's eye safe, a bit like the old MAC pro pigments.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

How much product do you get in the $1.50 sample size? I saw on the site that with some of the more expensive ones, it's a teaspoon...but what about the regular samples? 
I have been browsing the TKB site since you posted your haul and I will definitely be trying some of these - - I just love any sort of loose mica powders. The color selection is actually kind of overwhelming!


----------



## Willa (Jan 25, 2009)

From my first and this haul too, I sometimes made 3 full jars with one color
The jars I have are the size of the MUFE ones... 
When you look at the baggies it doesnt seem to be a lot, but as soon as air comes in, it expends


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 7, 2009)

These are great!! I see some colors you've got that I didn't see back when I ordered from them a few months ago.  I'll have to put in another order soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Are these just the sample sizes or full-size products?   They look like the sample baggies I've gotten.

Great haul!


----------



## Willa (Feb 7, 2009)

These were the 1,50$ samples!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 7, 2009)

The way I see it, I could just order samples forever and never have to buy the actual 'full-size' product.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it TBK ot TKB Trading...are these two different places?


----------



## Willa (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Is it TBK ot TKB Trading...are these two different places?_

 
It's Home Page

Damn...
I just realized I messed up the name for this long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Tish for making me realize


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 8, 2009)

*laughs* I kept seeing you typing it as TBK and I kept trying to remember whether it was TKB or TBK...so then I started thinking that I'd been saying it wrong! XD


----------



## Willa (Feb 8, 2009)




----------

